# Removing A Monte Carlo Dash



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

ok i wanna fiber glass my dash to make it stronger but i never removed a dash before can any body tell me step by step on how to remove the complete dash and tips on how to put it back together.... pics will help


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skrewed_Up_Mexican_@Oct 11 2010, 03:56 PM~18785312
> *ok i wanna fiber glass my dash to make it stronger but i never removed a dash before can any body tell me step by step on how to remove the complete dash and tips on how to put it back together.... pics will help
> *


THERE ARE 4 SCREWS ON THE TOP OF THE DASH BY THE DEFROST VENTS...

THERE ARE 2 BOLTS BY THE STEERING COLUMN AND 1 SCREW ON EACH CORNER OF THE DASH.... 

YOU NEED TO UNHOOK THE SPEEDOMETER BY SPINNING THE END THAT ATTACHES TO THE REAR OF THE SPEEDO...

YOU ALSO NEED TO UNHOOK YOUR EMERGENCY BRAKE HANDLE..

ALSO THERE ARE WIRES THAT ARE ZIPTIED TO THE BACKSIDE OF THE DASH...


THERE ARE OTHER THINGS BUT THAT SHOULD HELP YOU OUT..  

PM ME IF ANYTHING BRO..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

-4 Screws on top dash by the Vents
-2 bolts on either side of the lower dash by the kick panels
-1 bolt under the stereo area.
-2 screws by the steering column

Unhook the Speedometer cable

Before you get started, I would go ahead and remove the Speedometer console, just makes it easier to see what you need to do. And you can access the wires, and things easier. Hit me up if you need help, I just pulled a dash on a Elco, so I am right there with ya


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2010, 05:50 PM~19104676
> *-4 Screws on top dash by the Vents
> -2 bolts on either side of the lower dash by the kick panels
> -1 bolt under the stereo area.
> ...


already homito i'll let u kno wuts up you should check my build page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=553630&hl=


----------

